# Downdraft table



## SSF (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi,
I'm thinking of building a downdraft table for dust collection from sanding work.
Wanted to run my thoughts by experts here.

I looked at options from Grizzly:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/T10699

http://www.grizzly.com/products/18-1-2-x-26-Benchtop-Downdraft-Table/T10115

and one from Rockler
http://www.rockler.com/downdraft-table-panels

Saw a few homebrew down draft tables as well on the internet.

Do you use any downdraft table? Please share your experiences.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Here is my version

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41310


----------



## dirtycurty (Jan 29, 2014)

I have one of these brand new in the box, the box was opened to make sure there was no damage during shipping. I am not using it and would be interested in selling it or swapping for something

http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-Downdraft-20-Inch-40-Inch/dp/B0007D2DPA


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

dust is the EVIL reality of woodworking.

I hate dust, especially the dust produced from sanding, machining, finishing, ….. its just evil and the more time moves along, the faster I tend to use hand tools like planes and scrapers, as I fear the consequences of "dust"

One of the many reasons why Festool works for me and that said, …. keep your downdraft table clean, clean the filters often and change them often. It's the same as a house hold central vac system, it just requires the odd bit of maintenance to keep them working right

If your making your own, you could save a few bucks by using this web sites search engine ?


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am just finishing building a down draft sanding table. Still have one more coat of paint to apply. Once it is done I will try it out and if it works the way that I think it should I will post pics along with the plans to build one. (should be done by this weekend)


----------

